
Female-led countries handled coronavirus better - colinprince
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/aug/18/female-led-countries-handled-coronavirus-better-study-jacinda-ardern-angela-merkel
======
wsc981
Weird article. From my understanding Thailand is handling the corona situation
pretty well, as is South Korea. And I guess neither of these countries are
female led, or they'd have been mentioned in the article. There's also Japan
...

Maybe this is another interesting perspective: "Why East beat West on
Covid-19": [https://asiatimes.com/2020/05/why-east-beat-west-on-
covid-19...](https://asiatimes.com/2020/05/why-east-beat-west-on-covid-19/)

Also with regards to Taiwan (since apparently the country is female-led),
perhaps the fact that the vice-president was an epidemiologist [0] made a
bigger difference than whatever genital was situated between the legs of it's
top leader.

\---

[0]: [https://www.todayonline.com/world/taiwans-weapon-against-
cor...](https://www.todayonline.com/world/taiwans-weapon-against-coronavirus-
epidemiologist-vice-president)

